# FreeBSD 6.4 with cPanel - update



## burkoff (Nov 25, 2012)

Hi, I have a server running without problem with FreeBSD 6.4 installed cPanel, I want to update it to the src 9.0.Please write me step by step as to dub and how to do it, I'm afraid not destroy data server with cPanel and I am update. Please help.


----------



## gkontos (Nov 25, 2012)

Reinstall or pay someone to do it for you


----------



## burkoff (Nov 25, 2012)

I updeytvam successful machines that do not have cPanel under freebsd, Ismail I learn with those who have cPanel. Is there something different that needs to be followed, peculiarities in mergemaster?


----------

